# J&B Cycles, Miami



## Wingslover (May 2, 2019)

Aloha!

Came across this posting on FB and wondered if anyone has ever heard of this company out of FLA? It looks like a standard Japanese lightweight to me for the era.

I've found an importer in the area but nothing specific as to fabrication.


----------



## juvela (May 2, 2019)

-----

J&B  Importers is a distributor in Miami.

Located at 11925 SW 128th Street, Miami, FL 33186

If you can get some closeups of frame details forum members may be able to suggest an identity for the actual manufacturer.

Brakes, gears and hubs appear Shimano, looks to date from early 1970's.  Chainset either Takagi or Sakae Ringyo.

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 3, 2019)

drive side would tell a lot


----------



## Wingslover (May 3, 2019)

It crushes me the way folks don't take pictures that matter.


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 3, 2019)

"Lightweight"


----------



## harpon (May 6, 2019)

J &B- sounds like a bottle of bourbon.


----------



## juvela (May 6, 2019)

-----

How thoughtless of you to post an embarrassing photo of your folks!    

-----


----------

